# Nissan GT-R R35 Video Detail HD



## Racer

*Nissan GT-R R35 Full Report and HD Video*

Hi there

A Video Detail in FullHD of a Nissan GT-R R35 from 2009.






With just 15000 kms this GT-R R35 was in serious BAD shape , punished with tons of bad washes and dreadful attempts of polishing it.


















The sun showed the majority of the defects but not all of them.


































In the Car Detail Studio with artificial light more defects were "present" to sight.


















First of 3 washes


















Grills removed and caked polishe .










Without a doubt this is a paint that don´t honor the rest of this great car.
Starting with a before and after...



































the after...










Centre of the bonnet with heavy scratches , swirls and holograms


















All corrected





















































This GT-R had it all 





















































































Headlights corrected










The doors and laterals were heavily massacred


























Lower zone


















More scratches


















Sideway corrected and the car gained a new colour and paint depth


















Interior


















The huge rear was getting corrected slowly but as we wanted to be 100% it was the only way.









http://www.car-detail.net/images/PORTFOLIO/NISSAN/GTR_2/images/IMG_8719.JPG[/IMG
[IMG]http://www.car-detail.net/images/PORTFOLIO/NISSAN/GTR_2/images/IMG_8928.JPG



































rear lights


























Rear Bumper


























Lower area


















Wing and top of the trunk













































































Driver side











































Inner door was corrected


















Many hours after and almost 10 days work the paint was corrected and it look likes it came off from Mr. Kazutoshi Mizuno Plant , but another 4 days work were missing at this time...


















Another wash and more finishing polishing for being perfect , it was the interior time


















Rimms and wheelarches


























My little helper doing the exausts 










The motor was detailed


































GT-R simbol detailed










Motor


















One layer of Z2 Pro and Z8 , its showtime


















No Studio





































































































































Next day we covered 52 kms for shooting the video in Arrábida



























































Another location in the way







































































































































































































At Portinho da Arrábida



















































Regards

Rui


----------



## big ben

love your videos, will watch this when i get home from work


----------



## GSVHammer

One of the better videos I've watched. Really nice detail, the finish is to die for.
Looking forwards to reading the write up.


----------



## Racer

Thanks Guys and i forgot to mention that the LSP was only Zaino on top , Z2 Pro and Z8 :thumb:


----------



## Jorge

Simply AMAIZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :argie::argie::argie:

The best video for me!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for posting this Rui!!!!!!!:thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## RandomlySet

Cracking video mate :thumb:


----------



## VMP

Finaly Rui, I was curious to see this work and this amazing car


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic video,great music,simply the best video I ever seen..


----------



## tonyy

What song it is in video?


----------



## Racer

Thanks Guys and the song is Sacral Nirvana - Oliver Shanti . :thumb:


ps: i looking right now for a song that has something Ferrari


----------



## Racer

With Subtitles now in english :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Superb!!!!!!


----------



## slrestoration

Very impressive video guys, look forward to the full write-up


----------



## atl

You can give me my keys back now 

Looks amazing!


----------



## Racer

Heavenly said:


> Superb!!!!!!





slrestoration said:


> Very impressive video guys, look forward to the full write-up





atl said:


> You can give me my keys back now
> 
> Looks amazing!


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Excellent Video Rui :thumb:
I look forward to your write-up !

Mario


----------



## Racer

Eurogloss said:


> Excellent Video Rui :thumb:
> I look forward to your write-up !
> 
> Mario


Thank you Mario :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad

Great work love the shots from 5.05 to 5.30:thumb:


----------



## Racer

Mad Ad said:


> Great work love the shots from 5.05 to 5.30:thumb:


This kind of colour is the right for the showoff the detail :thumb:

Some pictures of that location



































































The full report very soon 

Rui


----------



## Mad Ad

5th shot down is my fav, the three sun reflection superb:thumb:


----------



## Racer

Mad Ad said:


> 5th shot down is my fav, the three sun reflection superb:thumb:


You will love the full report and another pics in Serra da Arrábida , one of most beautifull places we have here in Portugal. :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J

Great video Rui, the car looks spotless in the afters. Very good job on both the video editing and detail work. 

It's a DSLR you're using for recording, isn't it? Which? You don't find focussing a bit difficult?


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Nanolex

Veeeeery nice!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

amazing video, and mainly the detail work. 

Congratulations


----------



## mislavto

I like this song and video. great job


----------



## Racer

Ebbe J said:


> Great video Rui, the car looks spotless in the afters. Very good job on both the video editing and detail work.
> 
> It's a DSLR you're using for recording, isn't it? Which? You don't find focussing a bit difficult?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


It´s a Canon 550d and its a little tricky to focus right mainly with moving targets.
But im gaining experience and the next video should be better , the Yellow Gallardo i detailed should have a similar video 
I have to buy a good full hd video camera....any ideas????



Nanolex said:


> Veeeeery nice!


Thanks Florian 



Pedro.Malheiro said:


> amazing video, and mainly the detail work.
> 
> Congratulations


Obrigado and the picture report should be fun too 



mislavto said:


> I like this song and video. great job


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J

Racer said:


> It´s a Canon 550d and its a little tricky to focus right mainly with moving targets.
> But im gaining experience and the next video should be better , the Yellow Gallardo i detailed should have a similar video
> I have to buy a good full hd video camera....any ideas????


- The wise-guys say Sony or Canon, if it's a 'pure' video camera. I recently bought a new Nikon D700 with 2 lenses, so I'm considering to buy another dslr with a video function, e.g. the D7000. I think it's too expensive to start looking for a 'real' video camera. The D7k has autofocus in video-mode, but from what I've seen so far it's pretty useless.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Faysal

MAGNIFICENT work as always Rui!


----------



## Racer

Ebbe J said:


> - The wise-guys say Sony or Canon, if it's a 'pure' video camera. I recently bought a new Nikon D700 with 2 lenses, so I'm considering to buy another dslr with a video function, e.g. the D7000. I think it's too expensive to start looking for a 'real' video camera. The D7k has autofocus in video-mode, but from what I've seen so far it's pretty useless.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


From what i read the dslr can´t autofocus right when in video mode...i just have to buy a good video camera HD. :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Faysal said:


> MAGNIFICENT work as always Rui!


Thanks Man :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho

Outstanding as usual, leaving no "stone" unturned! 5 start work Rui, either in the detail or in the production of the Video.

Your standards just keep on going up, up and up!!


----------



## Racer

Tiauguinho said:


> Outstanding as usual, leaving no "stone" unturned! 5 start work Rui, either in the detail or in the production of the Video.
> 
> Your standards just keep on going up, up and up!!


Obrigado meu amigo :thumb:


----------



## Andy.

Totally awesome work both on the motor & the video. What software did you use to make the video & the titles. :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Andy. said:


> Totally awesome work both on the motor & the video. What software did you use to make the video & the titles. :thumb:


Adobe after effects and Final Cut Pro


----------



## Superspec

Stunning


----------



## yamaha

Amazing video, top quality


----------



## Racer

yamaha said:


> Amazing video, top quality


Thanks Ricardo :thumb:


----------



## TCD

Amazing work & totally cracking video, you know it mate!!


----------



## Racer

The full picture report its in page 1 now


----------



## Mike03

absolutely stunning finish! great job


----------



## Jorge

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! :argie:

That "Bling" Photos...:doublesho

Now that´s what I call a "Finish"!!!!! :thumb:

Kind regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer

TCD said:


> Amazing work & totally cracking video, you know it mate!!


Gracias Jose :thumb:



Superspec said:


> Stunning


Thanks



Mike03 said:


> absolutely stunning finish! great job


Thanks



Jorge said:


> FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! :argie:
> 
> That "Bling" Photos...:doublesho
> 
> Now that´s what I call a "Finish"!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Jorge


Obrigado N Man


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Wow!! What a transformation..! 

You also have a great location for pictures :thumb: 

ATB

John


----------



## uzi-blue

Fantastic job, amazing car. :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Racer

thanks

The location is 50 kms far from me , it´s Serra da Arrábida


----------



## yera

Man... This maybe is one of the best work i've seen in my life.

Congratulations.


----------



## Racer

yera said:


> Man... This maybe is one of the best work i've seen in my life.
> 
> Congratulations.


Thanks and it was the hardest work in mine


----------



## Racer

Johnnyopolis said:


> Wow!! What a transformation..!
> 
> You also have a great location for pictures :thumb:
> 
> ATB
> 
> John


Thanks John


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking job.


----------



## jimbokeenlyside

Awsome!


----------



## Racer

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job.





jimbokeenlyside said:


> Awsome!


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox

Stunning work Rui, 550D is an excellent camera the video is very capable too I bought one earlier this year & cannot stop buying lenses for it ha ha 

Baz


----------



## Racer

Auto Detox said:


> Stunning work Rui, 550D is an excellent camera the video is very capable too I bought one earlier this year & cannot stop buying lenses for it ha ha
> 
> Baz


Thanks Baz and i don´t want to make any more videos , its a PITA to edit and filming.
But i need a steadycam and slider 

What lensed do you have for the 550d?


----------



## The_Bouncer

:thumb: - Awesome car and awesome correction on this car - turned out wonderful.

But how soft is this paint.... A cats tail brushing past can cause scratches on these !!

Great work indeed :wave:


----------



## Auto Detox

Racer said:


> Thanks Baz and i don´t want to make any more videos , its a PITA to edit and filming.
> But i need a steadycam and slider
> 
> What lensed do you have for the 550d?


HI Rui,

I agree I have to be in the mood for them ! But do enjoy them when I do one. Steady cams can be quite expensive I would love a nice slider  Last lens I bought was the 17-40 F4 L really nice lens but a bit pricey, have a few primes too 50mm, 28mm, 24mm & 60mm usm but this is a bit too long for my unit next I have my eye on a 70-200 F4L


----------



## Racer

The_Bouncer said:


> :thumb: - Awesome car and awesome correction on this car - turned out wonderful.
> 
> But how soft is this paint.... A cats tail brushing past can cause scratches on these !!
> 
> Great work indeed :wave:


*Yes it is very soft and almost anything marrs , a true nightmare and i think Nissan should upgrade the Gtr paint.*



Auto Detox said:


> HI Rui,
> 
> I agree I have to be in the mood for them ! But do enjoy them when I do one. Steady cams can be quite expensive I would love a nice slider  Last lens I bought was the 17-40 F4 L really nice lens but a bit pricey, have a few primes too 50mm, 28mm, 24mm & 60mm usm but this is a bit too long for my unit next I have my eye on a 70-200 F4L


Im looking for a 17-70 , this 550d was from my brother in law and i have right now my trusty 400d with a 550d 18-55. 
Maybe it´s time to upgrade when 650d comes out


----------



## scooby73

Wow! That is some transformation Rui! It looks super glossy in the finished shots.:thumb:

Enjoyed the video, photos and write-up too.


----------



## Auto Detox

Racer said:


> Yes it is very soft and almost anything marrs , a true nightmare and i think Nissan should upgrade the Gtr paint.
> 
> Im looking for a 17-70 , this 550d was from my brother in law and i have right now my trusty 400d with a 550d 18-55.
> Maybe it´s time to upgrade when 650d comes out


I still have my 400d good little camera which I used before this use it as a backup when shooting video to take stills & do some time lapse, always fancied having a go at that, i think next I will go for the 7D but not for another year maybe...  if I can wait that long


----------



## Racer

scooby73 said:


> Wow! That is some transformation Rui! It looks super glossy in the finished shots.:thumb:
> 
> Enjoyed the video, photos and write-up too.





Auto Detox said:


> I still have my 400d good little camera which I used before this use it as a backup when shooting video to take stills & do some time lapse, always fancied having a go at that, i think next I will go for the 7D but not for another year maybe...  if I can wait that long


My 400d has taken more than 100000 pics and still going strong , i bought it in 2008.
But a better lense is a must and a 7D is also a must , but not now 

Regards

Rui


----------



## Racer

scooby73 said:


> Wow! That is some transformation Rui! It looks super glossy in the finished shots.:thumb:
> 
> Enjoyed the video, photos and write-up too.


Thanks and it was my pleasure to show it , and i only did the video because is my fav car to drive :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex

Outstanding work Rui! :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Nanolex said:


> Outstanding work Rui! :thumb:


Thanks Florian :thumb:


----------

